# This is awesome



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a parking spaces at the local mall in Gainesville Florida


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Ghost.
That is probably the only sign in the world that I can whole hearted support and say YES!!!! 
It's about time that people at home realised that wars have consequences and not everyone comes home 100% (physically or mentally)


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That is really cool. I hope the local law enforcement actually write tickets for abuse, too.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is Awesome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yes the vets should be 100% Honored....any person parked there not a wounded vet..should be finded & car towed away..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is so right!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats nice they are doing it in other places now, Here if you park in a Wounded veteran spot you dont get a ticket, you get your car taken.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is very cool they should be every where


----------

